# Question for those who have found a diet helpful



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I have recently started a strict elimination diet to see if my symptoms are food related. I am only about 4 days into it but have found that I am feeling at times fantastic but other times am dealing with extreme nausea, frequent (small amounts of D) etc. I was wondering whether this was indicative of anything?

For people who have responded well to diets - has this been your experience? I was wondering whether it could be that if I stop whatever is aggravating me then perhaps it takes my body (and gut bacteria) time to adjust to this.


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Dave,

I got great results on the low FODMAP diet. Before that I eliminated dairy and gluten and was better but still bloated and with D. With the low fodmap diet the boating was gone and D under control.

You can read my story in detail here


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. When you started on the low FODMAP did you intiially feel worse or just start getting better from day 1?


----------



## Gutsy Broad (Feb 10, 2014)

It took me a long time to figure out what my cramping and diarrhea triggers were. I first found that eliminating dairy helped, then my symptoms came creeping back. Then I eliminated eggs, but symptoms came back again... I was frantic and upset, but kept working at it.... I eventually figured out that I'm intolerant of FODMAPS, dairy, eggs, beef, strawberries, and an assortment of other things.

Just keep tracking what you're eating and feeling. It's a lot of work, but once you know what to avoid, you can then start to build your menu choices around 'safe' foods and ingredients. This is a lot of work too - manufactured/prepared food have a lot of hidden surprises. I was surprised to find that dairy can be an ingredient in roasted peanuts! I found that if my body hadn't recovered sufficiently from an 'episode', it was more likely to flare up when it encountered even a small amount of an off-limit food.

I've been on the low-FODMAP diet for over a year now and my body will tolerate small amounts of ingredients that it used to kick up a fuss about. It was a lot of work following the low-FODMAP diet at first, but it gets easier. I'm leading a pretty 'normal' life now, travelling, eating out and boring my GI specialist.

Be kind and patient with yourself.

GB


----------



## Serenity-Dawn (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree with Gutsy Broad

It takes alot of trial and error. Alot of reading labels & paying close attention to how your body reacts to what you eat.

In time it gets easier & in time you gradually feel better.

I am on a dairy free, gluten free, wheat free, low fiber, low FODMAP diet.

And it`s working really well for me right now.


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

I have found much releife with a vegan diet. Meat is to heavy for me and the dairy is to constipating. I eat mostly fruit and drink different detox waters. I have only been diagnosed since 1/7/2015 and at first I had spouts of D from the diet change but am finding I am becoming more regular.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Sometimes there can be an initial worsening of symptoms. Die-off in SCD jargon. There is a book by Aglaee Jacob about healing with an elimination diet.


----------

